# Best Oil Brand, Weight, Type?



## 91NissanTruckOwner (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi all,

Wondering... What would you guys recommend as the "best" brand, weight, type of oil for a '91 HB with the KA24E, nearly 250k miles, engine likes to tick, burns a little oil on startup, and after takeoff from long idles? I am in the southeast so 99% of the time it never goes below the mid-20s in the cold season and during the warm season it's in the 90s. 

I had been using castrol GTX 20W-50 which seems to have served me well. There is occasional lifter tick with that oil. 

I used "autozone" brand oil once and I swear it was always ticking constantly until I changed it out. 

Now I'm using Castrol GTX High Mileage 10W-40 and lifter tick has nearly ceased completely! Also seems to burn less oil too. My only issue with the new oil is the high price. 

Oh, I've also used Lucas Oil Stabilizer before. Is that any good? Any benefits from it?

What do you guys recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan recommends 5W30, but 10W30 can also be used in warmer climates. Nissan does not recommend using thicker oil due to the tiny oil ports of the hydraulic lifters used in the KA24E engine. Brands of oil, conventional versus synthetic, and additives are always subject to debate. Everyone has their opinions and preferances. The one thing you should do is make sure the oil is certified by the API (American Petroleum Institute); their symbol should be on the bottle of oil. The one thing you might consider is a "high mileage" oil, which contains conditions for the oil seals. If you drive under "severe duty" conditions (towing, dusty environments, etc.) or drive for extended mileage intervals between oil changes, a synthetic oil may be beneficial to you. For "normal" driving conditions and intervals, conventional oil is fine. As far as additives, I don't use them, personally. The common ones include Lucas Oil Stabilizer, STP engine treatment, MOA and Marvel Mystery Oil and there are good and bad comments about most of them. Again, it comes down to personal choice and preferance. As far as your oil burning, a compression and cylinder leakdown test would help determine the cause. You might have a look at your PCV valve and make sure it's working properly (or just replace it). Oil burning on startup could be due to bad valve seals.


----------



## mine (Jan 22, 2011)

Royal Purple is going to be on the best oils out there that you can use. Not sure if you would want to put that in your truck since it would be about a $50 oil change. If you have the hydraulic lifters then you need the thin oils to get into them. You can also replace your lifters. Its an easy job and should not take you long at all.


----------



## tomit (Jul 2, 2004)

I use the cheapest 5w-30 synthetic. Synthetic 'cause I feel like I don't have to change the oil as often as dino.

Tom


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

I use 5W30 dino with a Wix filter. I see temperatures as low as -20 Celsius in mid January. Change the oil at the proper schedule and use a good filter and you'll be fine.

Stay away from Fram filters. Their drainback valves are not as good as OEM (or Wix...IMO).


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Grug said:


> I use 5W30 dino with a Wix filter. I see temperatures as low as -20 Celsius in mid January. Change the oil at the proper schedule and use a good filter and you'll be fine.
> 
> Stay away from Fram filters. Their drainback valves are not as good as OEM (or Wix...IMO).


I don't much like oil threads, because everybody thinks their oil is best. Everybody is entitled to their opinions, but the ONLY way to know if YOUR oil is working properly is to send a sample off for analyzing. 

That said, I use Mobil 1 5w30 mostly because it's available EVERYWHERE! I also use Castrol Edge 5w30 in some of my vehicles. They both seem to work.

I can confirm that about Fram filters. Stay far away! Sorry Fram, but your basic filters are made from very thin, flimsy materials. Cardboard end caps and all. I'm not going to take that chance just to save two dollars.

-R


----------

